

Turntable.fm for Android "pretty soon" - Smcavinney
http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/25/2974536/turntable-fm-co-founder-seth-goldstein-android-app-international

======
jamesmoore
Or you could just use plug.dj that already works on newer android devices. And
works internationally (unlike TT). And supports multiple playlists (unlike
TT). And supports video (unlike TT). And has better avatars (unlike TT). And
is translated into German, French, Spanish, Chinese, Japanese, Korean (unlike
TT). And is showing a LIVE STREAM of the Sweetlife Music Festival Live
(something TT can't do). <http://www.plug.dj/sweetlife-music-festival-live/>

Make the switch today!

